# MUST watch this video!



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

It takes an unexpected very funny turn at the end. I cannot stop laughing:lol:


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

LOL!...that guy was pretty intense:lol:


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Very well put together video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Very enjoyable video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It's always funny for me to see deer try to threatening or fake you out so you move. That foot stomp is a classic as is the head bob. I had a doe in the yard back about a month a go and she would turn around for about two steps and then turn right back to me. She knew I shouldn't be there but wasn't sure if I was dangerous or not. I guess I'm not.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Falk said:


> Very enjoyable video. Thanks for sharing.


Not my video, I just found it on youtube. But yes that guy did a great job with it. I just thought the ending was freiking awesome!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Billy you ******* IDIOT!!!!


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

That is was great..


----------

